# Furry Symbol



## Aurebesh (Apr 17, 2010)

I've noticed that people groups tend to have some sort of identifying symbol so that others who belong to the same group can identify each other easily.  For example, gay folks tend to wear rainbows, asexuals wear the black ring, Trekkies have the "live long and prosper" hand signal, Christians wear crosses, etc.*  Unfortunately, I have no idea what the furry symbol is.  I'm guessing that it's something discrete that would allow furs to identify each other without giving the game away to non-furs, possibly with a paw-print motif?  If it doesn't exist already, anyone have any ideas on how to implement it?

*No intention of causing problems by naming these groups.  Just stating well known examples.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

The PhiPaw.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2010)

It does exist.

It's a stylised outline of two foxes fucking,.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

From what I know, there was an argument a while ago when no-one could agree on a 'furry flag', thats why we don't have any 'official logo'.
Usually, I paw-print suffices.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The PhiPaw.


Yeah, a paw of some form.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Why would you want a furry symbol, it would probably look retarded.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The PhiPaw.



The what?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> From what I know, there was an argument a while ago when no-one could agree on a 'furry flag', thats why we don't have any 'official logo'.
> Usually, I paw-print suffices.


The flag was cool.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah, a paw of some form.





Doctor Timewolf said:


> The what?



Because you guys are retarded.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Ta da


----------



## Aurebesh (Apr 17, 2010)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/PhiPaw

Hadn't heard of this before today...  Interesting.  Guess that answers my main question.  Anyone have any specific ideas on how to implement it into normal everyday wear?  Necklace, bracelet, armband...?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because you guys are retarded.


Any background for that?

Edit: Ninja'd...


----------



## Morroke (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ta da
> 
> http://bonels.com/Images/Furry_Gay_Pride_Flag_by_daemonikk.jpg



What an abomination.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Morroke said:


>



Beat you to it.  :V

Also, I guess some people from the old YS were all "BAWWW WE NEED TO BE ABLE TO IDENTIFY EACH OTHER AND BE LIKE A CLAN OR SOME SHIT".


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

Morroke said:


> What an abomination.


Let's kill it with fire.


----------



## Morroke (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Beat you to it.  :V
> 
> Also, I guess some people from the old YS were all "BAWWW WE NEED TO BE ABLE TO IDENTIFY EACH OTHER AND BE LIKE A CLAN OR SOME SHIT".



We posted at the same time, the only way to determine who was first is a fight to the death!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Morroke said:


> We posted at the same time, the only way to determine who was first is a fight to the death!



I automatically win because I'm a ratte.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ta da
> (pic)


I like one similar to that, but not quite that... :3


----------



## Morroke (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I automatically win because I'm a ratte.



fpptpgpsdf


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Aurebesh said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/PhiPaw
> 
> Hadn't heard of this before today...  Interesting.  Guess that answers my main question.  Anyone have any specific ideas on how to implement it into normal everyday wear?  Necklace, bracelet, armband...?



You could put it on a t-shirt.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> You could put it on a t-shirt.


I may do...


----------



## themnax (Apr 17, 2010)

being neither gay nor anti-gay, but simply non-gay, i find a simple paw print purrrfectly adequate.  (and could care less about the yiff side, unless its drawn cutely enough, and then primarily for its cuteness)


----------



## Aurebesh (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm guessing thread derailing is common here...  Of course, this is the fastest evolving thread I've ever been in, so no clue on the subject.



> Also, I guess some people from the old YS were all "BAWWW WE NEED TO BE ABLE TO IDENTIFY EACH OTHER AND BE LIKE A CLAN OR SOME SHIT".


I would think that it's main purpose would be to help avoid the random and probing questions that arise when you ask a random stranger "Are you a furry?" (whether they're a furry or not).



> You could put it on a t-shirt.


I was hoping for something more subtle...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Aurebesh said:


> I was hoping for something more subtle...


It doesn't need to be big.
Maybe just a small badge sized print.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Aurebesh said:


> I'm guessing thread derailing is common here...  Of course, this is the fastest evolving thread I've ever been in, so no clue on the subject.



Newfag.



Aurebesh said:


> I would think that it's main purpose would be to help avoid the random and probing questions that arise when you ask a random stranger "Are you a furry?" (whether they're a furry or not).



*its



Aurebesh said:


> I was hoping for something more subtle...



Expecting subtlety from furries is like expecting weeaboos to not be batshit.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

Remember this?
View attachment 9793


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmmm, i could see this as a pin that would be on my backpack. I would buy one at a con and wear it around.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 17, 2010)

I think this would work just at the pad prints around it hehe


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 17, 2010)

hmmmmm, i could see this as a pin that i would wear on my backpack. I would buy one at a con and wear it.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> hmmmmm, i could see this as a pin that i would wear on my backpack. I would buy one at a con and wear it.


 Double??


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Double??



when i refreshed the page my post was not on it, so i re-subed it, and i refreshed it again, both were there. Oops. Tehehe


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> when i refreshed the page my post was not on it, so i re-subed it, and i refreshed it again, both were there. Oops. Tehehe


Oh well its all good. :3


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2010)

Er, why would you need to spare someone the burden of asking "Are you a furry"?  If we did this with all hobbies (Because that's what it is, at least for the majority of those in the fandom who also have common sense / don't consider Therianthropy / Otherkin a definitive trait of a Furry), then people would be dragged down by all the pins and such they'd need to carry.

There's a few "symbols" in existence, but quite frankly they're just a tell-tale sign that someone is a (usually die-hard) furry, not a symbol of the fandom proper.  If I wore an aquila with two heads, it'd be a sign that I was in the 40K fandom (or at least a fan of its designs) but not a symbol for 40Kers everywhere.

Again, though, why is it important to identify people?  If you consider it important in determining who you'll socialize with (You put Furries or potential furries over everyone else, for instance), you might want to broaden your social boundaries.  That, right now, seems like the only reason to request easily identifiable furries.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 17, 2010)

Get Racharix in here.


----------



## Aurebesh (Apr 18, 2010)

> Er, why would you need to spare someone the burden of asking "Are you a furry"? If we did this with all hobbies (Because that's what it is, at least for the majority of those in the fandom who also have common sense / don't consider Therianthropy / Otherkin a definitive trait of a Furry), then people would be dragged down by all the pins and such they'd need to carry.
> 
> There's a few "symbols" in existence, but quite frankly they're just a tell-tale sign that someone is a (usually die-hard) furry, not a symbol of the fandom proper. If I wore an aquila with two heads, it'd be a sign that I was in the 40K fandom (or at least a fan of its designs) but not a symbol for 40Kers everywhere.
> 
> Again, though, why is it important to identify people? If you consider it important in determining who you'll socialize with (You put Furries or potential furries over everyone else, for instance), you might want to broaden your social boundaries. That, right now, seems like the only reason to request easily identifiable furries.


...Very good point.  Hadn't really thought of it this way.

I have no intention of making dozens of pins for every hobby I'm in, but I consider "furry" to be one of my most important hobbies.  Thus, I'd like to be able to show my interest in the fandom.  Like you said, wearing an aquila with two heads signifies to others that you're in the 40K fandom, but there are dozens of other ways to show your interest in 40K.  The problem was that apart from wearing a shirt that says you went to the local con or "I'm a furry!" there's no really evident way to inform others of your interest in the fandom and/or figuring out who else is interested.



> why would you need to spare someone the burden of asking "Are you a furry"?


There's no burden involved to the other person if you ask if they're a furry, but there is a bit of one for the person who's doing the asking.  You might get lucky and find someone who is a fur, and no problems are created.  You might get someone who knows what the fandom is, but is disturbed or embarrassed by your assumption, and you'll have to deal with the knowledge you've embarrassed someone and/or yourself.  You might find someone who is very anti-furry, and you'll find yourself attempting to counter their accusations about zoophilia, yiffing fursuiters, and the like.  Of course, you might end up finding someone who's never heard of the fandom, and you might be able to introduce them to the concept.  It's a 50/50 chance (?) of problematic situations, and having a symbol of sorts (or dozens of potential symbols) helps avoid this.  You can hopefully find others with the same interest/hobby with minimal trouble.  Of course, this ends up returning to the same problem of dozens of pins...   Perhaps an iphone/android app that allows you to view a person's "profile of interest" through augmented reality?  Save's space... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With regards to putting furs above others, heck no.  People are people, no matter what they're interests, and the more perspectives you can find out, the better.  I've just found that furs usually tend to have at least some of the same general batch of interests and ideas when it comes to fun as I do, while simultaneously having such a varied set of ideas on everything else that intriguing discussions such as this can occur.  I've got friends from all walks of life, but if I can find even more in the furry fandom I'm not going to complain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Apologies for the wall of text...


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

It should be this.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2010)

Why do we need an emblem? I find it entirely pointless, just like gay pride parades.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Why do we need an emblem? I find it entirely pointless, just like gay pride parades.



Cause I wanna get a tattoo to show my furry pride!


/sarcasm


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Remember this?
> View attachment 9793


I remember this, back when I first joined.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE FURRY SYMBOL! Bow down to it.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Why do we need an emblem? I find it entirely pointless, just like gay pride parades.



Agreed in full.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> BEHOLD, THE FURRY SYMBOL! Bow down to it.



Is that the pink triangle they put on homosexuals in German death camps during WWII? If so, I see what you did there and I approve. :3

Why do we even need an emblem?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Is that the pink triangle they put on homosexuals in German death camps during WWII? If so, I see what you did there and I approve. :3
> 
> Why do we even need an emblem?



Hahaha, that's the symbol of the LGBT (Lesbian, ghey, bi, and transgenderismos)

But I liked your definition of it better.

EDIT: The furries don't need a symbol, or rather, you can spot furries by the garish fursuits they wear.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

here's the furry symbol


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Hahaha, that's the symbol of the LGBT (Lesbian, ghey, bi, and transgenderismos)
> 
> But I liked your definition of it better.
> 
> EDIT: The furries don't need a symbol, or rather, you can spot furries by the garish fursuits they wear.



I thought the LGBT symbol was rainbows...

http://jewishmemory.info/images/2000-2999/2666/1.jpg
See what I mean? They would just be pink.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I thought the LGBT symbol was rainbows...
> 
> http://jewishmemory.info/images/2000-2999/2666/1.jpg
> See what I mean? They would just be pink.



the triangle is the lesbian symbol.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the triangle is the lesbian symbol.



Ah. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I thought the LGBT symbol was rainbows...
> 
> http://jewishmemory.info/images/2000-2999/2666/1.jpg
> See what I mean? They would just be pink.



That actually makes sense now XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ah. Thanks for the clarification.



no problem.


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 18, 2010)

You could just wear a collar i suppose? I mean, if you are looking for a flag or an icon, if you realy feel like making a public statement you might as well wear a fursuit or write FURRY in bold letters over your t-shirt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

we should use this.


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

Furry symbol=creeper magnet.

No thanks.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Epic fail


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Epic fail


Where do you find this crap? lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Epic fail



faaaiiilll


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> faaaiiilll


I agree with both of you.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Where do you find this crap? lol



I have my ways

just click images and poke around. Derp.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have my ways
> 
> just click images and poke around. Derp.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's another delicious fail

EDIT: Gotta love cafepress


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

I think this is a good idea. I would no longer have to go up to people blindly I suspect are furries and say "Are you a furry?", without getting the awkward response "What's a furry?"


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


>



rofl. your pics/posts never get old. :3



Thlayli said:


> I think this is a good idea. I would no longer have to go up to people blindly I suspect are furries and say "Are you a furry?", without getting the awkward response "What's a furry?"



hehe, it's best to avoid situations like that. best to avoid "fursicution" as everyone calls it.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it should just be a paw.  That's what most people think when they hear "furry."


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe you could wear something like this faggot


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm pretty sure it should just be a paw.  That's what most people think when they hear "furry."



something like that. knowing the fandom, it would be a rainbow of paws



SnowFox said:


> Maybe you could wear something like this faggot



owch, that's not very nice.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> something like that. knowing the fandom, it would be a rainbow of paws
> 
> 
> 
> owch, that's not very nice.



I know, and the faggot is me 


yay 3,333 posts


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I know, and the faggot is me
> 
> 
> yay 3,333 posts



no need to insult yourself.

congrats ^_^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought a shirt from Amurrica with the word "furry" with a fox tail and ears, but it was XBOX HUEG and I can't wear it as anything but a nightie.

I'd have that PhiPaw symbol as a sticker on my car.
It's not faggeh and won't enrage non-furs. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

my YIFF shirt is still a million times better than all of the shirts posted here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> my YIFF shirt is still a million times better than all of the shirts posted here.



Hurr.

I want a "yaoi is gay" shirt.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> my YIFF shirt is still a million times better than all of the shirts posted here.



But did you make it yourself?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> But did you make it yourself?


No, my best friend made it for me as a joke. I usually wear it when we go out to do shit.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, my best friend made it for me as a joke. I usually wear it when we go out to do shit.



I made mine just because I could, and I never ever wear it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 18, 2010)

new symbol? :3


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new symbol? :3



Good boy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new symbol? :3



/thread


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /thread


 Hear Hear


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

As Zrcalo said it, SO IT SHALL BE! *Buying airplane ticket to Hell.*


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I guess the new slogan of the furries is "YIFF IN HELL, FURFAGS"

Such a good slogan to match that symbol we got, DAYAM, two birds with one stone I say :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 18, 2010)

no no no dont u guys know anything the slogan of the fandom is

"join the furry fandom we have guys so desperate they will do you no matter what!"

but in all seriousness (not rlly but w/e) it shoudl just be a paw something like this


excuse the terrible picture


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new symbol? :3



heh, that would make the 1,000,000th time i have seen a yiff in hell pic. props for finding this one though ^_^



Scotty1700 said:


> As Zrcalo said it, SO IT SHALL BE! *Buying airplane ticket to Hell.*



wouldn't a submarine ride be so much faster? 



yummynbeefy said:


> no no no dont u guys know anything the slogan of the fandom is
> 
> "join the furry fandom we have guys so desperate they will do you no matter what!"
> 
> ...



lol, nice slogan. pretty true as well.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

No.

NO.

NO!

*NO!!*

*NO!!!*

No official symbol for you!



Aslekel said:


> heh, that would make the 1,000,000th time i have seen a yiff in hell pic. props for finding this one though ^_^



It's the original, it's everywhere. :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> No.
> 
> NO.
> 
> ...



hm, never saw the exact pic before, but it is the same message, oh well.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, never saw the exact pic before, but it is the same message, oh well.



It's the internet. Business of Seriousness, you know?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

that is the classic yiff in hell image from 4chan.

it spawned the phrase "yiff in hell"


hot damn, I wanna make a flag with that on it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

DOOO EIIIT!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> DOOO EIIIT!



D: but I'm currently too busy being lazy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I designed a flag for the fandom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I designed a flag for the fandom.



Way to take credit for someone else's flag?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I designed a flag for the fandom.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Way to take credit for someone else's flag?



He actually did make it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> He actually did make it.



WACHOVIA!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WACHOVIA!



NO! FO RIZZLE! HE DID! D:>


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's kill it with fire.


 Fire is the anwser to everything.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Fire is the anwser to everything.


except the meaning of life.  which is 42.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> except the meaning of life. which is 42.


 
I thought it was 69.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I thought it was 69.



No, that's the way of life. Always live it as a sexual position, interesting and kinky xD


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I designed a flag for the fandom.


 
The paw is rather obviuos. But what abot the other colors.

Also, I'm reminded of Lesotho's flag (not by much though).


----------



## Truth (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the Phipaw best. It's simple and easy to recreate, if someone wanted to for some reason.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Azure symbolizes intelligence, forest green symbolizes nature.

Funny you didn't mention the white wave, which is a stylized tail.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

It would probably be a dog penis


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

The PhiPaw. It just... It just works.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> The PhiPaw. It just... It just works.



How does it "work"? Have you ever used it in any way?


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

I look at it and then I apply it to the fandom. And I simply don't have a quarrel about it =3


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I look at it and then I apply it to the fandom. And I simply don't have a quarrel about it =3



...Did you understand the question?

How have you used the Phiwhatever to identify yourself to others?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...Did you understand the question?
> 
> How have you used the Phiwhatever to identify yourself to others?


 
I dunno, maybe furries have some sort of furry telepathy and when they see the symbol they immediately begin to yiff :[


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it definitely does not not work.

I'm gonna' have to go and say that I don't wholeheartedly acknowledge the PhiPaw as a universal and immediate symbol to the fandom. I'm just one of the good many who're willing to admit it's a strong possibility.

I'd gladly wear the PhiPaw upon my attire or as an internet badge of a sort to show my being a furry, if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 20, 2010)

furries don't need a fucking symbol because FURRY IS A HOBBY AND NOTHING SIGNIFICANT.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I'd gladly wear the PhiPaw upon my attire or as an internet badge of a sort to show my being a furry, if that's what you were looking for.



You should try this with an iron brand instead.

Seriously, don't do that. Ever.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not really afraid of using a symbol representing the fandom. Or of public opinion as a whole... Though I'm the blank-shirt sorta' guy, I'm saying I would do so were the PhiPaw a large part of it; or whatever would be our little symbol.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries don't need a fucking symbol because FURRY IS A HOBBY AND NOTHING SIGNIFICANT.



Well, more of a community with several hobbies with a similar genre involving anthropomorphic animals and whatnot.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

*Well, If there was a furry symbol, I would wear it. I'm freaking sick of being the only furry I know and I need at least one furry friend in real life plox. I can't identify anybody as one, It would sure help if either they or myself wore one.*


----------



## slorrel (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, the paw print is what I usually assocciate with being a furry symbol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries don't need a fucking symbol because FURRY IS A HOBBY AND NOTHING SIGNIFICANT.


 
Does anime have a symbol? :O
I must make a gamer symbol while I'm at it too :3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> furries don't need a fucking symbol because FURRY IS A HOBBY AND NOTHING SIGNIFICANT.


Sigged. It tells the truth.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, even if it is a hobby, that doesn't mean we can't have a symbol for it. I mean, why not?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

I recall a thread similar to this one?
Why do we need a symbol? We don't.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Those of us who want a symbol can wear it, and those who don't want one can just not use it.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a hobby, not an army or a nation. We can make do just fine without an 'official' symbol. Though I will give it to the author of the proposed flag that it is well made. 

However, if you truly are _dieing _to have a furry symbol, then the stereotypical paw print is more than sufficient.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> This is a hobby, not an army or a nation. We can make do just fine without an 'official' symbol. Though I will give it to the author of the proposed flag that it is well made.
> 
> However, if you truly are _dieing _to have a furry symbol, then the stereotypical paw print is more than sufficient.



Wise words, man in hat.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I recall a thread similar to this one?
> Why do we need a symbol? We don't.



i think it should be a raised tail, because that's why they want a symbol. :V just sayinnn'.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone who wants to broadcast their furryness can go ahead an wear their ears or tails and convention t-shirts in public.  A symbol isn't really needed.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Better yet

|^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
| The Furfag Truck|||""'|""\__,_
| _____________ l||__|__|__|)
|(@)@)"""""""**|(@)(@)**|(@)


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Better yet
> 
> |^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
> | The Furfag Truck|||""'|""\__,_
> ...



lolz


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

This should be our flag.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This should be our flag.


 ive seen that somewhere before..... whos flag is that?


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

The only time I would go around with anything furry on would be during halloween so I'm sticking to the badge or pin Idea.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This should be our flag.



British Union of Fascists FTW


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 21, 2010)

Why do we need a symbol? Because we're a lifestyle. The gay lifestyle has its flag, why not us?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why do we need a symbol? Because we're a lifestyle. The gay lifestyle has its flag, why not us?



No we are not.
Being gay is a sexual orientation. 
:V


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ã³Ã“Ã’Ã²


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Ã³Ã“Ã’Ã²



But that's the one for xbox furs. And a symbol would be cool for cons, but not something that we show everyday of our lives.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm imagining a conversation in my head if I were to ever wear a furry symbol as a button or type of worn object....

person: "hey what's that on your shirt?"
me:      "Oh nothing..."
person: "why can't you tell me?"
me:      "It shows I'm a furry"
person: "what's a furry?"
me:      "kind of hard to explain"
person: "Is that some kind of group of nerd fags?"
me:      "NO!!! well sort of"
Person: "hahaha NERD!"
me:      "go away >.>..."
person: "Hahaha your gay!"
me:      "How does that make me gay?"
person: "Dude... Get a sense of humor"
me:      "drop it"
person: "what IS a furry?"
me:      "anyone who is interested in anthropomorphic animals"
person: "what does anthropomorphic mean?"
*explains*
person: "oh that kind of makes sense"
me:      "Yeah, it's a fun hobby"
2-3 weeks later...
person: "hey look at my fersona I made!"

heh heh heh... another one infected >


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2010)

I just figured Furries identified each other IRL by one of them attempting to assfuck the other one. If the one being raped didn't mind, then they're both furries.

..... or foxes. XD


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I just figured Furries identified each other IRL by one of them attempting to assfuck the other one. If the one being raped didn't mind, then they're both furries.
> 
> ..... or foxes. XD


 or are standard stereotypical american teenage girls. :V

Furry Symbol should be my prev. pic!  YIFF IN HELL!


----------



## Nakeo (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna get a custom made Phi Paw pendant for a necklace soon =3


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to make one...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 21, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> Gonna get a custom made Phi Paw pendant for a necklace soon =3



Can I haz one, I need something to go with my dragon necklace.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm wondering how I should do this... engrave a piece of metal by hand or draw it and put epoxy over it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive seen that somewhere before..... whos flag is that?








THROBBING GRISTLE


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

I imagined the furry symbol as an enormous dildo.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I imagined the furry symbol as an enormous dog dildo.



Fix'd


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

DAM U AND YOUR GRISTLE REFERENCE!!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> DAM U AND YOUR GRISTLE REFERENCE!!!!!








gen is not amused.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

But with flaming dogcocks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> But with flaming dogcocks.



I searched "rainbow flaming cock" and got this:
http://www.cockrockdisco.com/CRD2/j...ow Ejac/cocksucker mix/images/Rinbow-unit.jpg


----------



## Bando (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I searched "rainbow flaming cock" and got this:
> http://www.cockrockdisco.com/CRD2/j...ow Ejac/cocksucker mix/images/Rinbow-unit.jpg



What the fuck?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I searched "rainbow flaming cock" and got this:
> http://www.cockrockdisco.com/CRD2/j...ow Ejac/cocksucker mix/images/Rinbow-unit.jpg




lolwut I got this when i googled rainbow cock


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lolwut I got this when i googled rainbow cock



Disturbing, Very Disturbing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Disturbing, Very Disturbing.


if that penis based product scared you look at this


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Disturbing, Very Disturbing.



prolly the only cock I'd suck would be a rainbow one.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

BONG


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> if that penis based product scared you look at this



The last one did not scare me, Just kinda disturbing as well.

This one, This one... I don't even know. Pain comes to mind tho.



Zrcalo said:


> BONG



Makes me wonder what they do with it once they are high.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> prolly the only cock I'd suck would be a rainbow one.


 and to get away with the taste have a dick-tack







or a slice of Gay cake






EDIT: nice bong


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and to get away with the taste have a dick-tack



Lol, dick-tax. Where would you even buy such a thing... Wait I don't really wont to know.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I imagined the furry symbol as an enormous cawk dildo.





Night_Fangs said:


> Fix'd


Fix'd

Got to add the cawk.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and to get away with the taste have a dick-tack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chocolate mint ones are good!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Lol, dick-tax. Where would you even buy such a thing... Wait I don't really wont to know.


 [yt]JVClDzs9v8w[/yt] his last words. 

Apply to the situation


More cake:






I think our flag should have this on it:


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I imagined the furry symbol as an enormous dog cawk dildo.







EdieFantabulous said:


> Fix'd
> 
> Got to add the cawk.



Fix'd again.

Remember this is for furries, just wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [yt]JVClDzs9v8w[/yt] his last words.
> 
> Apply to the situation
> 
> ...



So are the smarties on that cake supposed to be some kinda disease or something?
Cause that's what it makes me think of.

I agree with that vixen for the flag.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Vixens rule.


Also:





Official cider of The fandom?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Vixens rule.
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...



Maybe, Tho I prefer larger when I drink (witch is almost never) or Cruiser/Jack Daniels/Kahlua when I don't have beer.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Heh, play on words was the big thing chap.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Heh, play on words was the big thing chap.



I got that right away, Then forgot as I typed my response.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I got that right away, Then forgot as I typed my response.


 Mkay.

Fair enough.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Mkay.
> 
> Fair enough.



Could have been worse, I'm not sure how, But it defiantly could been worse.

I could have said something completely arbitrary that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 22, 2010)

Furry symbol, pffft. Here's a furry TRANSPORT! Should be used for herding furfaggots from convention "A" to dank basement home "B"


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Needs more rainbow, Kinda like this:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't be silly everyone knows every furry has one of these vans


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Dong shaped bongs 

Also ugly lady ;_;


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Dong shaped bongs
> 
> Also ugly lady ;_;




We've already had bong dildos you... *looks at your avatar* foxy boy...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think our flag should have this on it:


That's not even a furry, that's just an orange-painted animu chick with two ears and a tail.[/NERD RAEG]


----------



## Aurebesh (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally, I like the rainbow mobile home.  Looks like it belongs in the Beatle's Movie.

New idea: If we can't agree on a physical symbol (although the consensus does seem to be some sort of paw), how about a hand signal?  Trekkers have the live long and prosper thing to identify each other.





If you suspect someone of being a fur, just wiggle your fingers in some specific manner and hope for a response.  Ideas anyone?  Just please don't suggest the bird.  I know it sounds furry (or at least feathery), but it's already used by too many people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's not even a furry, that's just an orange-painted animu chick with two ears and a tail.[/NERD RAEG]


 She is a furry she just lacks the Unsexyness that a muzzle brings.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aurebesh said:


> If you suspect someone of being a fur, just wiggle your fingers in some specific manner and hope for a response. Ideas anyone? Just please don't suggest the bird. I know it sounds furry (or at least feathery), but it's already used by too many people.


 
how bout tracin a circle on your left palm with your right index finger?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

I generally greet other furries with a firm cusping of the balls and its worked out pretty well


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She is a furry she just lacks the Unsexyness that a muzzle brings.



no. she's a neko.

learn the difference.

NOT FURRY.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She is a furry she just lacks the Unsexyness that a muzzle brings.


I'd rather have a muzzle than the triangular mess of a face that animu chicks (and men) have. D:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd rather have a muzzle than the triangular mess of a face that animu chicks (and men) have. D:


b-but...muzzles are hard to draw :<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny you should mention it, Aurebesh, I do have a hand symbol. Lift up your index and pinky fingers, and have your middle and ring fingers touch your thumb. It looks like a fox, doesn't it?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> b-but...muzzles are hard to draw :<


If you think muzzles are hard to draw you really don't have any business in this fandom. =P


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 22, 2010)

Muzzles rule! A furry without a muzzle might as well be tailless, IMO.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2010)

It didn't take long until this thread was filled with cocks.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you think muzzles are hard to draw you really don't have any business in this fandom. =P


Good looking ones at certain angles are t-t

Like 90% of my drawings never make it past the neck before they get scrapped, it'd be way easier to give everyone animu faces and call it a day.


----------



## Foxers The Raver Fox (Apr 22, 2010)

If we were to have any symbol it would have to be this: View attachment 9824

That way we would be sure to attract all furfags and turn away all trolls   xD


----------



## Browder (Apr 22, 2010)

^I'm with him.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

muzzles are... murrrr.... X)


----------



## Bir (Apr 22, 2010)

-shrugs-


I have a small piece of jewelry with a paw on it. It's not the phipaw or whatever it's called, but it's a paw nonetheless.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 22, 2010)

I still say:


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [yt]JVClDzs9v8w[/yt] his last words.
> 
> Apply to the situation


[yt]fWEW-9J-cLs[/yt]


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm still with the phi-paw idea : D.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I'm still with the phi-paw idea : D.



it's gay.

go with this:






I cant believe that's a real logo.
and this:


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 26, 2010)

why dont we just use the FA or FAF paw? i mean really FA is the largest Furry online gathering out there last time i checked


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> why dont we just use the FA or FAF paw? i mean really FA is the largest Furry online gathering out there last time i checked



that would really stroke Dragoneer's cock, but no


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 26, 2010)

how bout the shocker or other seemingly harmless hand sign that has a very dirty meaning


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> how bout the shocker or other seemingly harmless hand sign that has a very dirty meaning



how about the bird?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how about the bird?



how about a paw flipping the bird

can you even flip the bird with a paw?


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 26, 2010)

that would go over like a turd in the punch bowl


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> how about a paw flipping the bird
> 
> can you even flip the bird with a paw?




if you believe hard enough, anything is possible *turns off spongebob voice*


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol, this reminds me of the Story of O.  I bet the faggots here would LOVE that book, it's wondrously pornographic.  Yes, there is anal, and torture, and I hate that damn book.  Frickin' literature class.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 27, 2010)

i'dd use just a plain pawprint, and in special occasions (not only con or furry stuff) i wear my collar (next week i go on holidays so i wear one)

every fur then notices that you are a fur


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread is tl;dr, but I like the simple paw print that looks like this:


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 27, 2010)

A plain paw could be anything :|
PhiPaw is unique to the fandom.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> This thread is tl;dr, but I like the simple paw print that looks like this:



I had a necklace that had a pendant like that once!
I still have it, though it's broken.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dog cocks


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Dog cocks


 Seconded.


----------



## Kiva (May 3, 2010)

Is still with the phi-paw. -.-


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Does one week old count as a necro?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does one week old count as a necro?



Only if you're into that sort of stuff....


----------



## kyle19 (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does one week old count as a necro?



Not if the user is adding something to the subject. And I think it's a 2 weeks to a month to be considered necro'd.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to school to be a game designer.  I want to eventually make a game that has a sort of "furry" race.  Perhaps i'll throw in the phipaw so you know that I made the game?  Then again, that'll practically announce to the world "I am furry."

If they bother looking it up, that is...


----------



## ShreddingHusky (May 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Funny you should mention it, Aurebesh, I do have a hand symbol. Lift up your index and pinky fingers, and have your middle and ring fingers touch your thumb. It looks like a fox, doesn't it?



it does look like a fox... but then again in florida you could just be mistaken for a University of south Florida alumni (GO BULLS!!!)


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Even if there was a symbol for it I wouldn't wear it. Like as a shirt or a badge or something. Because I don't want to be walking around on the street when some random guy comes up to me and tells me he's a furry too. I don't want to talk to other furs in real life.


----------



## Oovie (May 4, 2010)

Nothing against the PhiPaw, but I think I'd be attracting _a lot_ more old ladies with their Yorkies than someone thinking you're a furry. Nowadays you see a rainbow and think they must be gay, no confusion there!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> Even if there was a symbol for it I wouldn't wear it. Like as a shirt or a badge or something. Because I don't want to be walking around on the street when some random guy comes up to me and tells me he's a furry too. I don't want to talk to other furs in real life.



Ha, I'm the exact opposite.
I wear ear hats and webcomic t-shirts to attract other furs on the street.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ha, I'm the exact opposite.
> I wear ear hats and webcomic t-shirts to attract other furs on the street.



I'm visible enough as it is without weird-ass hats and t-shirts (my main garments are a black watch tartan jacket and a pink shirt with a Harry Hill-esque collar)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm visible enough as it is without weird-ass hats and t-shirts (my main garments are a black watch tartan jacket and a pink shirt with a Harry Hill-esque collar)



Harry Hill is fantastic.

I like foxes, but I also like mice. I wonder which is better?
....

FIGHT!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Harry Hill is fantastic.
> 
> I like foxes, but I also like mice. I wonder which is better?
> ....
> ...



LOL!


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ha, I'm the exact opposite.
> I wear ear hats and webcomic t-shirts to attract other furs on the street.


Does it ever work? 

I also wouldn't want to be recognized as a furry and called a freak or a pervert by some random stranger. I doubt it would happen but I still wouldn't want to risk it anyway.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> Does it ever work?
> 
> I also wouldn't want to be recognized as a furry and called a freak or a pervert by some random stranger. I doubt it would happen but I still wouldn't want to risk it anyway.



Not yet. :c

And this is where being female is a plus. Everyone loves girls in panda-hats, even if they don't know about the murr furrs. :3


----------



## Kiva (May 4, 2010)

If I were to wear ears or a collar here, everyone's first reply would be "faaaaaaaaag!"


----------



## Yaril47 (May 4, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> You could put it on a t-shirt.



Nah, get it tattooed on your arm or body or hand.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Not yet. :c
> 
> And this is where being female is a plus. Everyone loves girls in panda-hats, even if they don't know about the murr furrs. :3


Real men like me wear shirts that say YIFF.


----------



## Zontar (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Real men like me wear shirts that say YIFF.



Real men like me beat up those who wear shirts that say YIFF.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Real men like me beat up those who wear shirts that say YIFF.


I could take you bitch! BRING IT ON! :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 4, 2010)

Kifale said:


> If I were to wear ears or a collar here, everyone's first reply would be "faaaaaaaaag!"



Unless you were a girl, or already accepted as cool by 90% of people.

That wearing a pink shirt thing...  yeah...  that doesn't make you cool, you have to be cool before wearing pink.  My sister kept insisting it would make me cool, and I told her everyone would call me a fag.  Good thing I didn't listen to her, because everyone called me a fag anyway...  and i'm not a fag...


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

I think that the PhiPaw is a wonderful idea for people to avoid "fursecution", however once non-furries knew what it meant, it would be the Star of David all over again.

I am for the PhiPaw.

I was thinking that you could customize the PhiPaw in many different ways to tell people what kind of furry you are. You just have to be smart.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Why do you even need a symbol to tell people you're a furry? This isn't a cult.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

SIEG FUHR!


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

The three-wolf-moon shirt?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Unless you were a girl, or already accepted as cool by 90% of people.
> 
> That wearing a pink shirt thing... yeah... that doesn't make you cool, you have to be cool before wearing pink. My sister kept insisting it would make me cool, and I told her everyone would call me a fag. Good thing I didn't listen to her, because everyone called me a fag anyway... and i'm not a fag...


 
You can only be a guy and wear a pink shirt if Butch Hartman ran out of purple ink while trying to draw you.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

I've got a symbol for ya...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 5, 2010)

I prefer the V sign.


----------



## Truth (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you even need a symbol to tell  people you're a furry? This isn't a cult.



I thought this guy was our cult leader. He wants more recruits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2DSc8GHl5g&playnext_from=TL&videos=qf4BzCYK7uA


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You can only be a guy and wear a pink shirt if Butch Hartman ran out of purple ink while trying to draw you.


Oh come on, you know he's not a guy.

That voice...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

Direction of thread:

Furry Symbol -> Timmy Turner -> Yiff??


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Direction of thread:
> 
> Furry Symbol -> Timmy Turner -> Yiff??


Everything seems to be in order.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Direction of thread:
> 
> Furry Symbol -> Timmy Turner -> Yiff??



I'd hit it.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I'd hit it.



Come on people.

He's only 10.

Of course, he's been 10 for about 5 years now.

But still.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come on people.
> 
> He's only 10.
> 
> ...



BUT HES SO MURRRRRR <3

I bet you there's porn of it if you looked.

The internet is creepy like that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come on people.
> 
> He's only 10.


That's not gonna stop a lot of furries. Especially creepy artists like Lando. :/


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> BUT HES SO MURRRRRR <3
> 
> I bet you there's porn of it if you looked.
> 
> The internet is creepy like that.



God no.


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

I plan on getting a giant *:V* tattoo covering my face.

Hopefully It'll attract the attention of other :V minded people and we can have hot :V sex.

If anyone stares at me or laughs then they're just closed minded :V haters, so who cares about them.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's not gonna stop a lot of furries. Especially creepy artists like Lando. :/


Wait there is a furry artist named Lando?

Fucking hell! Lando was one of my favorite Star Wars characters!


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I plan on getting a giant *:V* tattoo covering my face.
> 
> Hopefully It'll attract the attention of other :V minded people and we can have hot :V sex.
> 
> If anyone stares at me or laughs then they're just closed minded :V haters, so who cares about them.



Rule 34

NOW


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I prefer the V sign.



You mean the _vagina_ v sign?



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ta da



I think this could easily work to describe the whole fandom.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I think this could easily work to describe the whole fandom.



(gay || lesbian) != dogfucker


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I think this could easily work to describe the whole fandom.


Not me. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait there is a furry artist named Lando?
> 
> Fucking hell! Lando was one of my favorite Star Wars characters!


It doesn't help that he's drawn porn of Lilo from Lilo and Stitch... excuse me, I need to throw up.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not me. :V


That's true.






H&K isn't a lesbian at all.


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Rule 34
> 
> NOW



If only I could draw. I'm sure Whitenoise could manage it though, he's my favourite porn artist.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It doesn't help that he's drawn porn of Lilo from Lilo and Stitch... excuse me, I need to throw up.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


Icarus615 said:


> That's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and I am also not gay. :V


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If only I could draw. I'm sure Whitenoise could manage it though, he's my favourite porn artist.



Didn't someone do one of Fender sucking the dick of a human with a :V face?

I think it was actually titled "Rule 34".


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

Truth said:


> I thought this guy was our cult leader. He wants more recruits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2DSc8GHl5g&playnext_from=TL&videos=qf4BzCYK7uA



Thanks for posting this, by the by. I was actually wondering these things that Uncle Kage was talking about.

Anywho, back to the subject. I am not a fan of rainbows for myself. I do not like to give the wrong impression.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 5, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> I think that the PhiPaw is a wonderful idea for people to avoid "fursecution", however once non-furries knew what it meant, it would be the Star of David all over again.
> 
> I am for the PhiPaw.
> 
> I was thinking that you could customize the PhiPaw in many different ways to tell people what kind of furry you are. You just have to be smart.




Yes, because a little symbol, which in itself is stupid, is the same as a mandatory badge worn by victim's of a nation's oppression. Of course. God forbid you're called a furfag. I mean it's not like those who were forced to wear a yellow star got anything worse than a few slurs, right?

Fucking hell...


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Didn't someone do one of Fender sucking the dick of a human with a :V face?
> 
> I think it was actually titled "Rule 34".



Oh yeah I remember that. You mean this one?

What ever happened to Ticon?


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Yes, because a little symbol, which in itself is stupid, is the same as a mandatory badge worn by victim's of a nation's oppression. Of course. God forbid you're called a furfag. I mean it's not like those who were forced to wear a yellow star got anything worse than a few slurs, right?
> 
> Fucking hell...



Homosexuals were also persecuted and killed during the genocide attempt. It is quite a bit of a joke for some people nowadays, but I meant it more as an allegory. I have a family member who were in the concentration camps. The way he got out was that he was pulled out of the gas-shower line by a soldier who liked him. So, moral of the story is to make sure that people like us.

Ergo, symbolage must be a positive kind.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 5, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> Homosexuals were also persecuted and killed during the genocide attempt. It is quite a bit of a joke for some people nowadays, but I meant it more as an allegory. I have family members who were in the concentration camps. The way he got out was that he was pulled out of the gas-shower line by a soldier who liked him. So, moral of the story is to make sure that people like us.
> 
> Ergo, symbolage must be a positive kind.



You're equating a hobby to the holocaust; you're an idiot. Oh, and "symbolage" is not a word.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh yeah I remember that. You mean this one?
> 
> What ever happened to Ticon?



Yeah, that one. 

I dunno what happened to Ticon, he should come back cometime.

...asswings...


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> You're equating a hobby to the holocaust; you're an idiot. Oh, and "symbolage" is not a word.


I love you man.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love you man.


o bby


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> You're equating a hobby to the holocaust; you're an idiot. Oh, and "symbolage" is not a word.



No, I am not equating it to the holocaust. Either you didn't understand what I said, or I didn't explain it correctly.

I did know that symbolage was not a real word.

Thanks for keeping tabs on my English, though.

Anywho, maybe I should explain so that I don't seem like an insensitive prig. I was trying to say that if non-furs were to figure out what the symbol meant, it would become a sort of brand, rather than a show of pride.

Is that better?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> No, I am not equating it to the holocaust. Either you didn't understand what I said, or I didn't explain it correctly.
> 
> I did know that symbolage was not a real word.
> 
> ...


OH NOES THE MUNDANES WILL KNOW OF OUR SEKRIT SYMBOL AND THEN IT IS RUINED!

That was one of the stupidest posts I've seen here 10/10 would read again.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 5, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> No, I am not equating it to the holocaust. Either you didn't understand what I said, or I didn't explain it correctly.
> 
> I did know that symbolage was not a real word.
> 
> ...




No, it's not better.

You seem to think that a symbol, which, once again, is an absolutely stupid idea, would somehow turn into an object branding someone as furries. Now, please tell me this: _why_ would a little symbol be akin to, as you so tactfully put it, a star of David? 

Why do you think someone would even _care? _Do you think that just because someone is a furry that suddenly there is going to be some kind of mass furry genocide? A brand is something permanent, something given to you by force (well...disregarding certain fetishes, but, yeah...), you do not choose to be branded. Why would a symbol that you deliberately choose to wear or display on yourself be a "brand"? If there is trouble that would be caused for wearing such a thing then it's your own fault. 

Associating yourself with the fandom, and therefore calling yourself a furry, is a choice. It is not the same as being Jewish or homosexual, no one is forcing you to identify with this group. Every parallel you've drawn between a furry symbol worn by choice, and something that is natural to a person, something that they cannot choose, is complete bullshit. 

Contrary to what you may believe, not everyone wants to kill, maim, or otherwise harm you just because you like drawings of _cartoon animals_. Get over the whole furry persecution complex. You're not a Jew in the holocaust, you're not a homosexual (who was persecuted during the holocaust), you're not some other minority group that was killed out of persecution and bigotry, No. You're some guy, sitting behind a computer screen, posting about how liking cartoon animals is the same as being a Jew during the holocaust.

So, I conclude again with: you're an idiot.



_I really fucking hope this is a troll, I really, really do._


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> No, it's not better.
> 
> You seem to think that a symbol, which, once again, is an absolutely stupid idea, would somehow turn into an object branding someone as furries. Now, please tell me this: _why_ would a little symbol be akin to, as you so tactfully put it, a star of David?
> 
> ...


I misspoke, I apologize. I shoved my foot in my mouth. I am new to the fandom. Forgive me. I will not make that mistake again.

On Topic: I am out of ideas for now.


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2010)

The more I look at it the more I kinda like the phipaw.  It's subtle, unobtrusive, not garish.  As tasteful as any symbol for this damn fandom could hope to be.  People aren't likely to see it and say "OH, A FURRY", they likely won't know what the hell it is/will assume it's some wildlife conservation or pet fanciers or animal rights thing.  It's ultimately benign.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 6, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You can only be a guy and wear a pink shirt if Butch Hartman ran out of purple ink while trying to draw you.



Yeah, he's "cool" alright.  Sure.  Everybody likes him.

Umm...  No?


----------



## Kiva (May 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The more I look at it the more I kinda like the phipaw.  It's subtle, unobtrusive, not garish.  As tasteful as any symbol for this damn fandom could hope to be.  People aren't likely to see it and say "OH, A FURRY", they likely won't know what the hell it is/will assume it's some wildlife conservation or pet fanciers or animal rights thing.  It's ultimately benign.



correct, And I also love that word benign.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ta da



Really Fuzzy.

Anyway... I think that the paw print is much better than the silhouetted foxes yiffing.


----------



## Melrius (May 7, 2010)

themnax said:


> being neither gay nor anti-gay, but simply non-gay, i find a simple paw print purrrfectly adequate.  (and could care less about the yiff side, unless its drawn cutely enough, and then primarily for its cuteness)



I agree wit this old post...


----------



## Kiva (May 7, 2010)

I'm still with the phi-paw.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I'm still with the phi-paw.


I'm still with "furries do not need a symbol and the idea is retarded." :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still with "furries do not need a symbol and the idea is retarded." :V



If you don't want one then don't worry about it :v


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

I'm actually fine with the PhiPaw as a symbol. besides that it only represents canines and felines

What I don't agree with is why we need one.

Hey, I saw this awesome fabric belt online the other day that just YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF all over it. Wear that.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Oh boy I totally needed to see that.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I totally needed to see that.



You don't have to tell us about every time you fap, you know.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You don't have to tell us about every time you fap, you know.


I didn't fap to that damnit! >=[


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't fap to that damnit! >=[



You said you "needed to see that".


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You said you "needed to see that".


You know I was being sarcastic. -_-


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know I was being sarcastic. -_-


You didn't use :V. 

Obviously that's the only way furries can use sarcasm here.


...:V


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You didn't use :V.
> 
> Obviously that's the only way furries can use sarcasm here.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows furries are never sarcastic. The furry fandom is really serious business.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still with "furries do not need a symbol and the idea is retarded." :V



They want one, let them have one.  Better the "PhiPaw" than some of the other options that have been fielded around here.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They want one, let them have one.  Better the "PhiPaw" than some of the other options that have been fielded around here.


I guess you bring up a strong point, it's the lesser of the evils.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Grab a picture of Heckler's RL photo.

Since he is so popfular, most furs will recognize it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Grab a picture of Heckler's RL photo.
> 
> Since he is so popfular, most furs will recognize it.



Dude I'm totally tattooing his face on my forearm!


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still with "furries do not need a symbol and the idea is retarded." :V


I'm kinda indifferent about having a symbol

Having one just to have one is a bit ridiculous though


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I'm totally tattooing his face on my forearm!




Better yet, get his face sewn onto a body pillow.

Not a picture of his face, _his face._


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Better yet, get his face sewn onto a body pillow.


What about a giant mural?


----------



## Nepmen (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What about a giant mural?


Or mass propaganda


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What about a giant mural?




That could work, but it's considerably less creepy!


----------



## Nepmen (May 8, 2010)

I want a HK coffee mug. The one I have now is awful.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I'm totally tattooing his face on my forearm!



Pft, I already got one on my ass!

D: I WAS DRUNK, DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

I like this thread now.


----------



## Nepmen (May 8, 2010)

An orange and white mug. I hate whoever thought of that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like this thread now.



It's just because you want to yiff everyone, slut.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like this thread now.





YEAH, FUEL THAT EGO.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> YEAH, FUEL THAT EGO.


CHYEAH BRAH!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> YEAH, FUEL THAT EGO.


 i always heard it said "stroke that ego" but he might take that as an invite


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> i always heard it said "stroke that ego" but he might take that as an invite



"Stroke that ego" implies that you're flaunting your ego, "fuel that ego" would imply that others are fueling it, or you're doing something to boost it.

_ENGLISH._




> CHYEAH BRAH!



BROTALLY.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> "Stroke that ego" implies that you're flaunting your ego, "fuel that ego" would imply that others are fueling it, or you're doing something to boost it.
> 
> _ENGLISH._
> 
> ...



CHYEAH!

*BROFIST!*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> "Stroke that ego" implies that you're flaunting your ego, "fuel that ego" would imply that others are fueling it, or you're doing something to boost it.
> 
> *ENGLISH*.



CAN BE INTERPRETED IN DIFFERENT CONTEXTS.

Besides, he was just pointing out you had a safe configuration of wording.
Looks like you get Heckler jizz on you afterall!


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> CAN BE INTERPRETED IN DIFFERENT CONTEXTS.
> 
> Besides, he was just pointing out you had a safe configuration of wording.



There is no context beyond what I see. My perspective is the only one that matters, of course. I really don't know what I'm saying anymore. Penis.




> CHYEAH!
> 
> *BROFIST!*



*FISTBUMP*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> There is no context beyond what I see. My perspective is the only one that matters, of course. I really don't know what I'm saying anymore. Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. Okay then.

Another user ruined by foxes...how vile.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh. Okay then.
> 
> Another user ruined by foxes...how vile.




Foxes suck. Seriously.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Foxes suck. Seriously.



My lethal propaganda is done.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Foxes suck. Seriously.


heeeeeey...


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> heeeeeey...



What did I tell you son


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> heeeeeey...




Whore.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Whore.


I am no whore. >=[


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am no whore. >=[




Species: Human/*Fox*

Sorry. Slutty whore. Better?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am no whore. >=[



Fallenmink, note how foxes lie. They seem to think this is being clever and literally have a orgasm after every deception.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Species: Human/*Fox*
> 
> Sorry. Slutty whore. Better?


But I don't get any how can I be a whore! >=[


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fallenmink, note how foxes lie. .



They piss on fucking everything, too.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't get any how can I be a whore! >=[



The fox part is why.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> They ruin fucking everything, too.



Fix'd


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't get any how can I be a whore! >=[




Ha, you don't get any. Ha. Haha.


_Neither do I, oh God, I'm so lonely_. 

Whore.



> Fallenmink, note how foxes lie. They seem to think this is being clever  and literally have a orgasm after every deception.


I like you.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2010)

Leave foxes alone! D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> I like you.



Word.

:]


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys. 

Lets talk about furry symbols, m'kay?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Ha, you don't get any. Ha. Haha.
> 
> 
> _Neither do I, oh God, I'm so lonely_.
> ...


Highfive!

And now I am not a whore.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Highfive!
> 
> And now I am not a whore.



Your trickery knows no bounds, fox. Lucky us, we rolled an 20 for intelligence...compared to your 3.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Lets talk about furry symbols, m'kay?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


>



Awesome.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your trickery knows no bounds, fox. Lucky us, we rolled an 20 for intelligence...compared to your 3.




Um, dude..._sense motive_ uses wisdom... 


...yup.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awesome.



We're fucked.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

so about that furry symbol thing.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We're fucked.


 really? :-D


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

This is neat:







This makes everyone look lol



abitfuzzy said:


> really?  :-D



I don't mean that physically in orifices. d:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Hope for what? Yiff?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hope for what? Yiff?



Freedom of speech yiff? Yeah..


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hope for what? Yiff?


I'd vote for him...


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hope for what? Yiff?


kay lets yiff


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay lets yiff



I just noticed your colors are the exact same as Scotty's.

Eye color included.


YOUR LIKE ANOTHER SCOTTY!


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I just noticed your colors are the exact same as Scotty's.
> 
> Eye color included.
> 
> ...


But I'm not a manwhore like scotty.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Hey everyone.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey everyone.



That. Is. Awesome.

Seriously.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That. Is. Awesome.
> 
> Seriously.








This is fun.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> This is fun.


God damnit.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

What have I done?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Oh ffs, what have I done?


This is all your fault.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> What have I done?



Hey. 

My H&K poster look better than yours.

And is more truthful.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Crap...I forgot an 'S'. Oh well. This my candidate for the symbol.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

I hate you guys.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> What have I done?


 my god man you've doomed us all.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey.
> 
> My H&K poster look better than yours.
> 
> And is more truthful.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Crap...I forgot an 'S'. Oh well. This my candidate for the symbol.



Hmm...also not bad at all...BUT WE CAN DO BETTER.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...also not bad at all...BUT WE CAN DO BETTER.



We will find the purfurect representation of the fandom!


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Crap...I forgot an 'S'. Oh well. This my candidate for the symbol.



+1 vote for this. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Last one:







This suits the world well.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Crap...I forgot an 'S'. Oh well. This my candidate for the symbol.




I support this.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


>



Hey I don't like animal dicks!


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I don't like animal dicks!



But the Obama poster says you do.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


>


 boy am i glad i had just put down my drink.lol


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But the Obama poster says you do.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.


But obama is a liar! >=[


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But obama is a liar! >=[



Yeah, but his posters are still awesome.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, but his posters are still awesome.


true.


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But *politicians* are liars! >=[



fix'd for accuracy.

Obama posters are pretty cool.


----------



## Kiva (May 8, 2010)

I've noticed that H&K gets attacked in almost every thread I see him in...Lol.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I've noticed that H&K gets attacked in almost every thread I see him in...Lol.



Nah, it's just a lovingly hateful relationship. We hate him in a good way xD


Just kidding, I don't hate you HK. I don't hate anyone for that matter.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I've noticed that H&K gets attacked in almost every thread I see him in...Lol.



He's a gay slutfox who likes raping puppies, of course we would attack him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He's a gay slutfox who likes raping puppies, of course we would attack him.



Christ, I'm more like that than him and I don't even get any abuse....HK might as well join the party


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But obama is a liar! >=[


YOU'RE JAY NAYLOR/CIGARSKUNK/RHJUNIOR AREN'T YOU


----------



## Don (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I don't like animal dicks!



That's what you think :V

And props to whoever made the poster, it actually made me burst out laughing.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

I'm saving that pic.


----------



## Vatz (May 9, 2010)

Easy idea for a symbol:
A mother fuckin' bloody pawprint with a sword stabbing through it and flanking orange metal streaks. That's my idea.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Christ, I'm more like that than him and I don't even get any abuse....HK might as well join the party



No thanks, I am not a fan of the canine phallus.



Kellie Gator said:


> YOU'RE JAY NAYLOR/CIGARSKUNK/RHJUNIOR AREN'T YOU


OHSHIT MY SECRET IS OUT!


----------

